# 1970 ford 4000 power steering fluid chioce



## broncoz (Jul 17, 2016)

When I purchased this tractor the owner said he put universal hydrochloridefluid Iin the power steering unit....is this the correct fluid?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello broncoz,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Yes, Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) is an approved fluid for the rear differential/hydraulic reservoir, transmission, and power steering reaervoir. You can find UTF at tractor supply stores, auto parts stores, walmart, etc. Before you buy, check the label on the bucket to ensure it meets ford lubrication spec 134D.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

134 D is what you want for the hydraulic fluid, transmission fluid and power steering fluid. Walmart sells it as Super Tech heavy duty tractor hydraulic and transmission fluid and it comes in 5 gallon buckets. If you don't like Walmart or Super Tech you can find similar fluid at a parts store, just make sure it says 134D. The steering block, however takes a different fluid. It takes 90 weight gear oil. The check plug/ fill plug for that is at the base of the steering column.


----------

